# Choi Kwang-Do trial class coming up.



## PhilE (Mar 6, 2020)

So I have a CKD trial class coming up.

I've had to limit all high kicking for a while, due to long term injuries playing up again.  I'm often in a debate whether high kicks are valid for street defense, as even when younger and relatively injury free I would never use a high kick without warming up first.  But it is enjoyable.

Anyway, I'm impressed with the founders story, as I've also had injuries in Tae Kwon Do and have struggled with injuries for most of my adult life.

My impression of this particular club is that they have a business attitude, they wont reveal prices until you have a trial class, I'm guessing that gradings, uniform,membership etc are all going to add up.  But they're in business so it's understandable.

What I don't like it is that classes are only 1hr.  After a good warm up that's only 45mins or so.  I'm used to 1.5-2hr sessions.  

Am interested in finding out more though, and the only way to do that is to go and try.

If anyone would like to share experiences of this art, that would be much appreciated.


----------

